# beretta patternmaster



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i have a extrema 2 with a patternmaster long range i cant find a good shot ive tried 2's bb's 1's bbb any one find a load that works well


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

What kind of patterns are you getting?

I have no experience with the patternmaster, but I have always thought the factory chokes performed very well in my Xtrema with a wide variety of shot sizes. My gun seemed to favor Federal Premium HV steel slightly better than other brands.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

sdfgh


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i hunt geese primarely and it seems to throw the pattern all over :******:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Unfortunately that's the gamble you take with buying expensive aftermarket chokes. THERE ARE NO GUARANTEES.

Sell it !!


----------

